# Moving to IBM at Cyberjaya



## arg

Hello All, 

I'm moving to Malaysia next April and I will have 15 days to find a place to live with my wife and my baby near Cyberjaya. I heard that Cyberjaya is not a nice place to live. Do you have any suggestion?

Thanks


----------



## Nirmella

Hi, I do have property to let at Cyberjaya. Do call me if you need condo to stay - Sathia @ 02-91877988


----------



## joyish

*Condo in cyberjaya*

Hi Arg. I have a property in cyberjaya which will be completed by Feb or March the latest. This is a new development called Serin Residency. It is a luxury condo with a garden concept, many facilities. My unit is in a low rise building, and are very exclusive. As i am the owner of the unit, you can skip third party agent and we can discuss your requirement and rental directly for example if you need the condo to be furnished.

The size of my unit is 1303sqft (3 bedroom and 2 bathroom), which is very comfortable for a small family, and it comes with to parking space. As you can see, there are many articles and review about this property. You can always google it. Let me know if you are interested.

I am also contactable via whatapps or phone at +60162165245


----------



## joyish

And Arg, cyberjaya is a nice place to live. It is more for people who enjoys quietness and peaceful environment. If you into clubbing, that maybe you need to venture a little bit further to find nice clubs.

In cyberjaya and next door putrajaya, you can find plenty of parks and variety of restaurants. From local delicacies, to Indian, Thais, Chinese or even the middle eastern. Currently the closest shopping mall is in Putrajaya Alamanda, where you can enjoy various facilities, but soon, cyberjaya will also have its own shopping mall, expected by first quarter this year. In the next few years, cyberjaya will have plenty of malls, and will be a vibrant city. And Cyberjaya is connected to KL in just 20mins through dedicated highway, so you can always venture out to explore more of KL city.

You can always google to learn more abt cyberjaya.


----------



## aeonian88

Hi Joyish,Nirmella 

Thanks for your inputs that was useful. I am too moving by this May end kind to MLY. Thank you.


----------



## anonserg

It's not that Cyberjaya is not a nice place to live but the whole area is relatively new and developing. At the moment the current population is mainly of students in universities of the area. And this is why more workers in Cyberjaya would rather live in other areas and commute to work.

But soon all this will change in fact already changing. I can suggest Shaftsbury Square if u are still finding a place to stay. It's close to almost everything and a newcomer like yourself wont have much trouble adjusting to new life.

Good luck!


----------



## joyish

Let me know if u needed a place to rent


----------



## arg

thanks to all for your help.


----------



## osca2

Hi all,

Was wondering, is it safe to walk/cycle to work in Cyberjaya? MY SO help me to do some survey around the area last Sunday (he is a local and therefore has a car) and feel the area is not safe cause there are many foreign workers hanging around, there is no light and practically nobody. He would like me to afford a car as soon as possible, but as I only start working by end of this December, so buying/renting a car is not really an option.

My choice are actually between D'Pulze, D'Melor, Serin Residency or Domain. My working place will be inside CBD Perdana 2. Preferably to get opinion from someone living there or knows the area. Thanks


----------



## Vaclav

Hi, I walk around quite regularly, also around the lake etc. I feel quite safe. I think there is a lot of people that go running in the evening, especially by the lake.


----------



## PenguinProp

arg said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm moving to Malaysia next April and I will have 15 days to find a place to live with my wife and my baby near Cyberjaya. I heard that Cyberjaya is not a nice place to live. Do you have any suggestion?
> 
> Thanks


hola, bienvenido a malasia! :welcome:
Sé que tiene algunos ciudadanos argentinas trabajando en IBM. Si necesita asistencia para buscar una casa, mandame un email lee_syin16 @ hotmail. com. Soy una real estate agent. :eyebrows:


----------



## eightynine89

Hello Sathia,

I am moving to Cyberjaya in the month of October first week with my family and I am looking out for a one bedroom house. 

Do you have any condo's for rent as I am trying to avoid the agent fees.

Thanks,
Kiran Kumar


----------



## eightynine89

joyish said:


> Hi Arg. I have a property in cyberjaya which will be completed by Feb or March the latest. This is a new development called Serin Residency. It is a luxury condo with a garden concept, many facilities. My unit is in a low rise building, and are very exclusive. As i am the owner of the unit, you can skip third party agent and we can discuss your requirement and rental directly for example if you need the condo to be furnished.
> 
> The size of my unit is 1303sqft (3 bedroom and 2 bathroom), which is very comfortable for a small family, and it comes with to parking space. As you can see, there are many articles and review about this property. You can always google it. Let me know if you are interested.
> 
> I am also contactable via whatapps or phone at +60162165245


Hello Sathia,

I am moving to Cyberjaya in the month of October first week with my family and I am looking out for a one bedroom house. 

Do you have any condo's for rent as I am trying to avoid the agent fees.

Thanks,
Kiran Kumar


----------



## eightynine89

joyish said:


> Let me know if u needed a place to rent


Hello,

I am moving to Cyberjaya in the month of October first week with my family and I am looking out for a one bedroom house. 

Do you have any condo's for rent as I am trying to avoid the agent fees.

Thanks,
Kiran Kumar


----------

